# Different kinds of hunts with horses.



## YoungNag22 (13 January 2017)

Hi there,

I am new to the hunting world and was just wondering what are the different types of hunts with horses and what do they involve?

Reason for asking is I have a 6yr old ex racer who I would like to take hunting but am unsure of the different kinds of hunts and what they entail. We would both be novices at hunting and I want to make sure I do things right with him and not chuck him in at the deep end. I have evented for the past 5 years  but my ex racer has just started XC schooling so I think hunting from a horse riding perspective would be excellent for him (& myself) and would be great fun.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## huskydamage (20 February 2017)

YoungNag22 said:



			Hi there,

I am new to the hunting world and was just wondering what are the different types of hunts with horses and what do they involve?

Reason for asking is I have a 6yr old ex racer who I would like to take hunting but am unsure of the different kinds of hunts and what they entail. We would both be novices at hunting and I want to make sure I do things right with him and not chuck him in at the deep end. I have evented for the past 5 years  but my ex racer has just started XC schooling so I think hunting from a horse riding perspective would be excellent for him (& myself) and would be great fun.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks 

Click to expand...

The ones I have done are bloodhounds and drag hunting.  Bloodhounds follow a human runner 'clean boot'.  Draghounds follow an artifical scent/urine/anaseed etc that has been layed by someone who goes on ahead on a horse/quadbike etc. Both had good gallops and jumps if you like jumping.


----------

